# Tham khảo chế độ ăn kiêng từ các nền ẩm thực trứ danh trên thế giới



## vietmom (17/8/18)

Giảm cân như người Pháp hay giữ dáng như người Nhật, bạn chọn chế độ ăn kiêng nào?

Ăn kiêng, dù là để giữ gìn sức khỏe hay giảm cân thì cũng đều phải ngon miệng. Các quy tắc ăn kiêng đã được nói đến nhiều rồi nhưng ăn thế nào cho đa dạng, phong phú lại ít được nhắc đến. Vậy sao bạn không thử tham khảo chế độ ăn kiêng từ các nền ẩm thực dưới đây nhỉ? Đảm bảo hành trình giữ dáng của bạn sẽ thú vị hơn đấy!

*VÙNG ĐỊA TRUNG HẢI*
Chế độ ăn kiêng từ vùng Địa Trung Hải bắt nguồn từ các quốc gia Hy Lạp, Ý và Tây Ban Nha. Người dân vùng này ăn ba món trở lên có chứa rau củ mỗi bữa, họ thường nấu kèm với dầu olive, cà chua, rau gia vị và pho mai feta.

Theo nghiên cứu từ Đại học Tufts, Massachusetts, người dân vùng Địa Trung Hải tiêu thụ nhiều rau quả nhất trên thế giới. Lượng dầu olive dùng trong nấu ăn được chứng minh có thể giúp giảm cân, hạn chế nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch và tiểu đường. Nếu bạn muốn món rau xanh bớt nhàm chán mà vẫn lành mạnh thì có thể tham khảo các công thức nấu ăn của vùng Địa Trung Hải.



​*VÙNG BẮC ÂU*
Người dân Bắc Âu chế biến các món ăn từ các loại nông sản hữu cơ địa phương như ngũ cốc nguyên hạt, quả berry, dầu hạt cải, sản phẩm làm từ sữa, hải sản và thịt heo, bò, cừu…Việc duy trì chế độ ăn ít thực phẩm chế biến sẵn là yếu tố khiến cho tỉ lệ người bị bệnh tiểu đường type 2 và béo phì ở đây khá thấp. Hơn nữa, thức ăn luôn luôn tươi ngon vì không phải nhập khẩu từ nơi khác về.

Học hỏi từ chế độ ăn kiêng vùng Bắc Âu, bạn có thể bắt đầu từ khâu lựa chọn thực phẩm. Thay vì ăn các loại tinh bột trắng, bạn nên chuyển sang dùng các sản phẩm từ ngũ cốc nguyên hạt như yến mạch, gạo lức, bánh mì đen…cùng với nguồn protein lành mạnh không chế biến sẵn.



​*ĐẢO OKINAWA, NHẬT BẢN*
Vào thế chiến II, đảo Okinawa là một trong những vùng nghèo nhất Nhật Bản. Người dân ở đây hiếm khi được ăn đủ no và chủ yếu dựa vào nguồn rau củ quả. Lâu dần, thói quen ăn uống ấy hình thành và người ta vẫn còn duy trì cho đến thời hiện đại. Các nhà khoa học cho rằng đây là bí quyết giúp người dân nơi đây khỏe mạnh và sống lâu.

Khoai lang, gạo, rau xanh, đậu phụ, nước tương đậu nành là những loại thực phẩm đặc trưng và chiếm phần lớn trong chế độ ăn kiêng vùng Okinawa. Bên cạnh đó, hải sản, thịt nạc và hoa quả cũng góp phần nhưng không được nhiều hơn lượng rau củ trong bữa ăn.



​*PHÁP*
Có nền ẩm thực phong phú bậc nhất nhưng tỉ lệ người dân Pháp bị béo phì lại rất thấp. Nếu so với các vùng khác trên thế giới, người dân ở đây lại ưa chuộng thực phẩm có chứa nhiều chất béo như bơ, sữa, các loại bánh ngọt…hơn cả.

Bí quyết ở đây nằm ở phong cách sống. Các khẩu phần ăn của người Pháp thường khá nhỏ. Họ hạn chế ăn vặt và thường hay tản bộ khắp nơi. Bên cạnh đó, thưởng thức rượu vang đỏ và pho mai ít một mỗi ngày cũng có tác động tích cực tới chỉ số sức khỏe. Đôi khi không phải bạn ăn gì mà ăn như thế nào cũng đóng vai trò quan trọng trong chế độ ăn kiêng.



​*ẤN ĐỘ*
Những loại gia vị dậy mùi thơm và đầy màu sắc là điều đầu tiên người ta nghĩ đến khi nói về ẩm thực Ấn Độ. Bên cạnh khẩu phần ăn dinh dưỡng, gia vị như nghệ, gừng, tỏi, ớt xanh…có tác dụng chữa lành nhanh, hạn chế cholesterol hình thành trong máu và giảm nguy cơ mắc các bệnh tim mạch. Món ăn không chỉ thêm đẹp mắt mà chắc chắn còn có nhiều lợi ích cho sức khỏe.



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

